# canon printer driver for Mac



## orcldba88 (Jan 4, 2013)

Just got a used Mac (OS 10.4.11), will be upgrading the OS to 10.6.

Trying to get this working with my Canon L170 Faxphone (printer/copier)

no 'official' driver -- what can I use that will work:sad:


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

This article may be of help with its suggestions 10.6: Install Canon printer drivers in Snow Leopard - Mac OS X Hints


----------



## orcldba88 (Jan 4, 2013)

I am getting more memory and the Snow Leopard (10.6.8) upgrade. I will retry everything after that.


----------



## Leelo94 (Jan 15, 2013)

Try this link
http://www.canon.co.uk/Support/Cons...x?DLtcmuri=tcm:14-997451&page=1&type=download


----------



## orcldba88 (Jan 4, 2013)

Leelo94, thanks for the suggestion.

Well, first upgraded the memory to 2gb and the OS to 10.6.8. That was planned anyway. 

I downloaded and applied the Mac_MF_V110.dmg referenced in your Canon UK - Home link and tried to use the printer. No L170 listed, but tried related printers. still no go.

Also found and tried the Mac_UFRII_v230_us_EN.dmg, and the CanonPrinterDrivers.dmg. No go.

Well there are many more entries for Canon printers in the printer list (including one for L100/L150/L170 -- my model is L170).

At this point, I could EASILY (probably?) have installed something that is now blocking correct use of the printer. 

In some of the testing cycles, the Mac status APPEARS to indicate that the document was sent to the printer, but the printer either does not recognize the material at all, or displays an error message.

and yes the printer and related USB cable are still working -- I can print from two different Windows laptops.

Any useful ideas on what (and how) to remove to start over and which dmg is the 'best' to use?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

When you installed the OS, did you also install the Apple included Canon printer drivers?


----------



## orcldba88 (Jan 4, 2013)

Apple sent me the 10.6.3 dvd. after I installed the 2gb memeory, I applied 10.6.3 rebooted and the same day connected to apple and downloaded and applied the upgrade to 10.6.8. 
I did not see an option to select printer drivers to install in either install, there were options to select fonts for complex languages (Japanese/Chinese/etc) - those I did not apply - otherwise did a standard install/upgrade, selecting default values across the board. 
I will go back to each dmg and check if anything extra was buried further down.

Is there a way in "Finder" (or someplace else) to see all of what is installed.

Also, after the upgrade was applied, the Mac recognizes the USB connection and printer as a "Canon FP-L170/MF350/L380/L398" but the L100/L150/L170 driver (nor any other that I have tried - about 10 so far) have worked


----------



## Leelo94 (Jan 15, 2013)

Once you have got the software onto your Mac, like you said you could print but nothing would come out. Try to print just a basic test page, at least you can then see if the connection is there.
As i have had problems before where i could print a test page but all documents would come out blank.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Says right here on Canon's website that it isn't Mac compatible. Which means it won't work.


----------

